# Shipping boxes out of PI



## william_c (Oct 2, 2015)

Has anyone shipped any balik boxes out of country to the US? We have some items shipped here, PI, that we prefer to send back vs other options. If so, whom did you use for the service and an approximate cost/box.

Thank you,
William


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

There was quite a discussion about this subject approx a month or so ago. Search back a bit & you should find that thread.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

william_c said:


> Has anyone shipped any balik boxes out of country to the US? We have some items shipped here, PI, that we prefer to send back vs other options. If so, whom did you use for the service and an approximate cost/box.
> 
> Thank you,
> William


Balikbayan box is a Philippines government registered scheme and only works into the Philippines. Anything going the other way will go as normal freight.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

At SBMA post office I asked who provides this service? They do. The postman instructed me to get Balikbayan Boxes from National Bookstore. There are 2 sizes. For shipping 1 big and 1 small, I paid Php14,894, sea cargo, from Philippines to AR, USA. Weight was a factor in the cost. The big box was delivered in less than 2 weeks. The small one came a week later.
However, I feel I was over charged. Upon receipt, I saw the stamped amount on the boxes. The total for the 2 boxes was just over php11,000. Go figure.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

esv1226 said:


> At SBMA post office I asked who provides this service? They do. The postman instructed me to get Balikbayan Boxes from National Bookstore. There are 2 sizes. For shipping 1 big and 1 small, I paid Php14,894, sea cargo, from Philippines to AR, USA. Weight was a factor in the cost. The big box was delivered in less than 2 weeks. The small one came a week later.
> However, I feel I was over charged. Upon receipt, I saw the stamped amount on the boxes. The total for the 2 boxes was just over php11,000. Go figure.


I don't know how that compares to sending the other way from the US but that about twice what it would cost from the UK to the Philippines. And there would be a good chance of customs duty.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Its about $75.00 from New Jersey to Philippines right now. We ship every October.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

pijoe said:


> Its about $75.00 from New Jersey to Philippines right now. We ship every October.


So $330 makes it normal sea freight.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Gary D said:


> So $330 makes it normal sea freight.


I am not sure if I understand the question. Someone mentioned the inbound rate so I responded with the current rate from US to PI because we just did it. I also have never sent freight out of the Philippines, except for my military pack out almost 30 years ago. In that case the shipment was inspected by Philippine customs on sight at the time of pack out.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

pijoe said:


> I am not sure if I understand the question. Someone mentioned the inbound rate so I responded with the current rate from US to PI because we just did it. I also have never sent freight out of the Philippines, except for my military pack out almost 30 years ago. In that case the shipment was inspected by Philippine customs on sight at the time of pack out.


The OP was asking about BB boxes from the Philippines to the States where I explained that the BB Box program was a Phil government registered program and only worked inbound to the Philis. Another contributer said that they had sent a couple of boxes to the State with LCB for about $330 which is much more than $75 inbound.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

O.K., I understand, yeah that's expensive. It would have to be really important to shell out that much.


----------

